# Laptop - Nie działaja mi klawisze sciemniania LCD pod X

## Nomen

Hello 

Jak w temacie. W konsoli moge normalnie ściemniac i rozjasniac ekran a w X juz nie.

Wlasciwie to kiedy wciskam scieminanie lub rozjasnianie to jest jakis efekt chwilowego zamigotania ekranu ale od razu wraca do maksymalnej jasnosci.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## lmmsci

Czego używasz? KDE? GNOME?

----------

## Poe

i jaki laptop..

----------

## Nomen

Uzywam KDE

Laptop to HP Compaq 6510b

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7250 @ 2.00GHz

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 01 Jan 2008 18:46:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /etc/conf.d/clock /etc/conf.d/hostname /etc/conf.d/keymaps /etc/conf.d/xdm /etc/hosts /etc/locale.gen /etc/localtime /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps=y"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.virginmedia.com/ ftp://gentoo.virginmedia.com/sites/gentoo http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/"

LINGUAS="en_GB pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/nomen"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr encode ffmpeg flac gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm hal iconv isdnlog jack java javascript joystick jpeg kde kipi lm_sensors logitech-mouse midi mmx mng mp2 mp3 mp4 mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp pam pcre perl pmu png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba session smp spl sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd theora tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb v4l vcd vorbis wav wmf x264 xinerama xorg xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_GB pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i810 vmware"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## lmmsci

Czy masz zainstalowanego klaptopdaemon?

----------

## Nomen

 *lmmsci wrote:*   

> Czy masz zainstalowanego klaptopdaemon?

 

tak

----------

## SlashBeast

Ja odpaliłem chwilę temu KDE i nie posiadam tego deamona, wszystko działa. Ten sam model laptopa, jasność jest regulowana przez fn+f9 i f10.

----------

## Nomen

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Ja odpaliłem chwilę temu KDE i nie posiadam tego deamona, wszystko działa. Ten sam model laptopa, jasność jest regulowana przez fn+f9 i f10.

 

Kurcze to miło  :Smile: 

Mam mgliste wspomnienia ,ze mi te klawisze przestaly dzialac po ktoryms przekompilowaniu jadra lub zabawa z suspend, ale moge sie mylic bo przeciez pod konsola dziala. 

Sprobuje jeszcze moze odpalic jakies livecd i przekopiowac xorg.cfg ,moze mam cos nie tak u siebie.

Ewentualnie jakbys mogl mi wyslac swoj .config z /usr/src/linux to bylbym wdzoeczny bo byc moze ma znaczenie w Power Managment co jest wkompilowane jako modul a co na stale i przez to moze sie krzaczy. 

Moj mail greenorange@o2.pl

----------

## SlashBeast

Moje konfigi:

http://dajszela.eu.org/~slashbeast/jinchuuriki/

btw. tez Ci sie wydaje klapa od laptopa mało solidnie zrobiona? Ugina się jak mocnej palcami nacisniesz troche. Tyle, ze ja mam ten model z Core2 2.2 i 160G dyskiem.

----------

## Nomen

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Moje konfigi:
> 
> http://dajszela.eu.org/~slashbeast/jinchuuriki/ 

 

Dzieki przejrze po pracy

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> btw. tez Ci sie wydaje klapa od laptopa mało solidnie zrobiona? Ugina się jak mocnej palcami nacisniesz troche. Tyle, ze ja mam ten model z Core2 2.2 i 160G dyskiem.

 

Jakos nie zauwazylem - nie siadam na niej, gwozdzi nia nie wbijam wiec nie zwracam uwagi  :Smile: 

BTW na starych laptopach IBM'a takie sztuszki przechodzily  :Smile: 

----------

